# Your favourite Symbian Apps of all time



## Harman314 (Dec 7, 2010)

Symbian has been one of the most customizable and open operating systems, allowing file-system access since the now-ancient Nokia 6600. 

Name three (or 'n') of your favourite Symbian apps, and tell us why you love them.

[Btw, I am Harman and this is for a feature in the next issue of Digit]


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2010)

I have Nokia 5800 and my fav application is

1.Taskman
2.Snaptu
3.Xplore
4.Ion Batterytimer


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have many applications that I install/uninstall depending on usage. For example, to be able to remotely access your PC over internet is nice to do but is not required all the time. Then a game like Akinator which is good application to show to your friends (it guesses the name of the celebrity you are thinking based on a questionnaire). But apps which I cannot live without are:

1. NGPAY - Immense number of eShops (including IRCTC train booking option)
2. MobileRediff - Send any number of free sms through internet (but other person will see your number in "From:"
3. YourTube - Allows you to download any YouTube video on mobile for later
4. Opera Mobile - No explanation needed
5. Nimbuzz - Allows me to call my friends abroad at cheap rates (it doubles as messneger too)
6. UC Player - The VLC/Classic Media Player for Symbian S60


----------



## 6x6 (Dec 16, 2010)

these are must have applications for my e63
1. Opera mini
2. Google maps
3. Nimbuzz
4. Ngpay
5. Skype


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2010)

Opera mobile.

Fring.


----------



## noja (Dec 17, 2010)

long list ahead 

image viewing: resco photo viewer (you can view photos in full screen. has a built in file manager to manage images like moving, copying, renaming and what not. view files by folder view or grid view. you can also see images in hidden folders. there is also an o option to set a default folder to open during program startup)

image editing: mobi vio solutions handy paint. (this is like the mobile version of ms paint)

video playback: july player and uc player (these two are all format video players. uc player is completely free of cost)

file management: lonely cat games xplore (a free software with handy features like creating and extracting zip and rar archives on the phone. it even sends protected files over bluetooth.)

internet: uc browser (lots of o options and very customizable. sure its not as good as android browser but works good enough.) default browser (good for websites having flash content)

internet chat: ebuddy (chat with your friends using one single program that integrates facebook, gmail, yahoo and many other chat options)

utility: swype (alternative keyboard for touch screen phones like 5800. incredibly accurate and fast. no need for tapping your fingers on the screen to enter text. just trace the words on the keyboard and see magic happen.)
battery extender (manages options like screen brightness according to phone battery status.)

audio playback: power mp3 (cool mp3 player with folder view options bass boost and enables the call receive button on the hands free as next track button so that you do not need to unlock the phone to skip to the next track. fully compatible with x6's hands free.)

ui: spb mobile shell (creates android like ui for your symbian phone)

pdf: alternate reader (free software for viewing pdf documents)


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2010)

My favourites -

1) X-Plore - File Manager

2) Slick - IM Client

3)Mobbler - Last.fm Scrobbler for default media player

4) Core Player - Awesome video player(media player)

5) Opera Mobile - Web browser


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Dec 18, 2010)

Xplore
Smart movie player
resco photo viewer


----------



## DizitalNovice (Dec 23, 2010)

My favorite:

*HACKED FIRMWARE!! - First and Foremost (Get rid of all nokia annoyances in one go!)*

_Ommitting the obvious ones like Opera, Swype & Xplore!!_

RAMBlow
Nokia Situations (Beta)
Nokia Photo Browser
Google Maps (Would be dead in Chennai, without this)
Gravity


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi All

Please also share your Fav Symbian Games


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 23, 2010)

My favourites -

1) X-Plore - File Manager

2) Jbak TaskMan
This is powerfull task manager with many possibilities

3) DivX Mobile Player (freeware)

4) LightCtrl 
free program Light Control keyboard and screen backlight control.It will enable your keyboard and screen backlight to turn on automatically during the night hours or to stay turned off during the daylight period when you don’t need the backlights.

5) PanoMan : Make and view panorama images with your phone!. 

6) CenRep 3rd To disable camera sound N73

7) SmartMovie - Video player for mobile phone with subtitles and video converter for PC. Standard AVI format and also MP4V, FLV and 3GP file formats

8) Theme DIY - Create your own theme right on phone.

9) PhotoRite SP - Capture and enhance photos to have much better appearance! Add creative photo frames and funny magic mirror and much more amazing effects as you take photos or on saved photos!

10) Signsis v1.03 - SignSIS that allows you to directly sign symbian 3rd edition software, applications and games on your mobile device without transferring the files to your computer.

11) BlueShareware Bluetooth Remote Control  - Turn your Bluetooth or WiFi enabled mobile phone   
   into a generic PC Remote Control!

- Control iTunes, PowerPoint, Mouse, WinAMP, Windows Media Player and much morews Media Player and much more
- See the actual desktop in your phone
- Create your own applications via Keymaps or VB and JScripts
- Connect over WiFi or Bluetooth
- No Bluetooth configuration needed
- Supports all PC Bluetooth solutions Toshiba, Windows, BlueSoleil and Widcomm/Brodacom


----------



## noja (Dec 23, 2010)

some of my fav symbian games.

micro pool (hd and looks very nice. physics is also great. its the best pool game for mobile.)

guns n glory (nice tower defence game)
mini carrom (well, carrom on your mobile)

bounce touch (nice 3d game but needs a faster cpu. although made for s60v5 5800 but runs slow.)
resco bubbles (accelerometer game like maze etc but better and loads of levels to play)
amazing tower defence (classic tourer defence game free of cost)


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 27, 2010)

1. X-Plore: Best file manager of all times.
2. CorePlayer: Plays almost anything.
3. MCleaner: Call/SMS filter
4. Jbak Taskman: a very useful task manager
4. Fring
5. UC Browser: for file downloads
6. SymSMB: Have said goodbye to my data cables after installing this. Been with me for a long time..


----------



## staticsid (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey nice apps guys !

@noja - i think i remember Micropool 

Btw check out the Jan issue


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Dec 31, 2010)

*applications:
*
google maps
msdict viewer
smart movies
x-plore
quick office
pdf reader
160by2

*games:
*
sky force
sky force reloaded
7 days salvation
asphalt
titanic hidden expedition
worms


----------



## anurag_bhd (Dec 31, 2010)

Opera Mobile
Snaptu
Mobbler
PuTTY
Python


----------



## Sherwin (Jan 6, 2011)

Atelier Zfone!


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2011)

1. Gravity Twitter client
2. Fring IM
3. Opera Mini


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 13, 2011)

Opera Mini
Nimbuzz
Bolt
X-Plore
HandyTasman


whatever award u give dont give anything to Sky fire,it sucks!


----------



## xtremevicky (Jan 14, 2011)

desiibond said:


> 1. Gravity Twitter client
> 2. Fring IM
> 3. Opera Mini



Did you buy Gravity ?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jan 18, 2011)

HandyPaint for Symbian,
FileMan,
MobiPocket Reader (e-book reader).


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 19, 2011)

X PLORE is shareware!


----------



## azzu (Jan 19, 2011)

Agile messenger which was boon for my gold old nokia 6600 once...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jan 20, 2011)

what is the best anti theft app for SYMBIAN.


----------



## Digimake (Jan 28, 2011)

with the new Symbian 3 devices , i think replacing the UI , media player , photo browser is not required as they are so awesome. I like apps like Gravity , Mobbler on my N8.


----------



## wawarinka (Feb 1, 2011)

hi Wawarinka here, i like my nokia e75 symbian and i am satisfy with it, it is totally featured mobile


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2011)

^ WHat software you think is good?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2011)

@avichandan try Wave Secure,its free


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2011)

When i had my 6600 my fav apps were

PowerMp3
SmartMovie
FExplorer
Blobby volleyball
Migital Smartguard


----------



## Don (Mar 16, 2011)

Gravity
LCG Jukebox
Smartmovie
JBakTaskMan
X-Plore.

Gravity is best twitter client I've used so far.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2011)

Can anybody suggest a cool application for Facebook for my 5800

I use snaptu but it takes lot of time to load menu and then click icon...is there a software which i keep online and give me notification on homescreen about new facebook messeges.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Apr 12, 2011)

My favourites are

1) Opera Mini
2) Ovi Maps
3) Nimbuzz
4) Snaptu
5) Fring


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 13, 2011)

7) SmartMovie - Video player for mobile phone with subtitles and video converter for PC. Standard AVI format and also MP4V, FLV and 3GP file formats

8) Theme DIY - Create your own theme right on phone.

9) PhotoRite SP - Capture and enhance photos to have much better appearance! Add creative photo frames and funny magic mirror and much more amazing effects as you take photos or on saved photos!

10) Signsis v1.03 - SignSIS that allows you to directly sign symbian 3rd edition software, applications and games on your mobile device without transferring the files to your computer.


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 15, 2011)

Gravity (Paid app. But worth every penny)
Opera
Gmail App
Google Maps


----------



## jithinraj (Apr 18, 2011)

Quite a few favorites on my N8  

Nokia Situations
Nokia Photo Browser
Nokia Panorama
Nimbuzz
NGPay
Toshl
Pocket Lock
App Stop
UPCode
Nokia Drop
Nokia Sleeping Screensaver
Mobile ESPN


----------



## harm064 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys try this. 
Ovi Store: Remoter

This app is called Remoter. Works fine on N8,E7 and also tried it on 5800. 

You can remotely control your pc using it. One need's to install the app on the phone and pc, using Wlan/3g you can see your system's name coming up on your phone.

Also it's a freeware. The bluetooth one is in the offing too!


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 19, 2011)

^^ great app harm064 and thanks for mentioning it too. Sadly it is not available for N85 (S60 v3 FP2, Symbian OS 9.3)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 19, 2011)

^ try this  BlueShareware Bluetooth Remote Control 

Bluetooth Remote Control, mobile phone remote control for windows, powerpoint, itunes, winamp, mouse


----------



## harm064 (May 3, 2011)

Any diehard IPL fan here? Well I can't seem to grab enough of it. Ovi Store: Nokia Cricket TV Try the app. I tried it. Works like a charm. I can watch live streaming matches, coupled with replays, scoreboard. Never miss a match!


----------



## Digimake (May 3, 2011)

Nice share ^. I checked the replays.. Can't wait for the match to begin, going to lie on my bed and watch the match. Talk about fultu laziness man .


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

Now  , I have installed the application but not able to start it . 

It loads and loads and loads and Well thats it .


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

I have another awesome app to post-
RAMBlow

Helps freeing up ram and speed up the phone.


----------



## mitraark (May 4, 2011)

1. X-Plore
2. Core Player
3. Theme DIY


----------



## harm064 (May 19, 2011)

Some of the apps I think you guys may appreciate : 

Screenshot : *store.ovi.com/content/1540 This app takes the best screenshots and easy to configure.

Dukto : *store.ovi.com/content/67131 Install this on your phone & Dukto R4 | Raw material for your system and send files to and fro on your wifi.


----------



## dsneih (May 19, 2011)

haven't used many apps on symbian .. but M-Indicator which shows train time table (for mumbai) is my fav .. can't live without it ..


----------



## harm064 (May 24, 2011)

I don't know if you guys listen to music. 
Ovi Store: Nokia Internet Radio Nokia Internet Radio. 

You can hookup via WiFi or 3G. And can listen to thousands of radio station. Comedy stations, news, genre wise split radio stations 24/7.

Supported by Symbian 3 and S60 as well.


----------



## suyash_123 (May 30, 2011)

My fav apps On Symabin 3

1. Social.: Facebook addict
2. Panorama : Panoramic Pics
3. Data Monitor : Continuous check On out and Incoming Data
4  Toshl: My daily money manager.
5. Batter Monitor: how much Time will battery runs(Improves day by day)
6. Soundtracker , krnoehits :Online radio (waiting for Jango app)
7. Google Maps (more Precise Than OVI maps )
8  Mood Agent : Mood wise sort Music and play....
9. Cover Up: Find on the fly the cover page for all songs.
10. Youtube Downloader

games:
1 all HD games 
2. angry birds normal and seasons
3. Rollercoster 
4. Steeet Cricket.
5. solitatre and Freecell Qt
6. Labyrinth 
7. air Hockey..

i downloaded More apps and still not check ... will update u soon,,,,,,
5.


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been using Symbian ever since I started using Cell phone and I am a huge fan of Symbian. It was Symbian's success which made Google to venture into this whole Android business. Anyways all said and done but I am still very happy with Symbian and the good news is Nokia will continue updating Symbian till 2016 atleast 

Ok now coming to the point.
My favorite Symbian app has to be 
irRemote by Psiloc(the most amazing product it was then)

Obviously then
->x-plore
->Smartmovie
->Photorite
->Resco Photo Viewer

Since now I'm on S^3 so my fav. app & games are :

->Geeky Avatar(hahaha u gotta to use it)
->Camera Pro
->TTPod
->Google Maps
->Font Zoomer
->File Browser
->Gmail app
->Quicksand
->Quick Office

In games section
->Angry Bird(everything from Easters to Rio)
->Cricket T20 Fever (excellent HD cricket game)
->I Must Run
->AntSnes(for playing all the Nintendo games)
->Avatar(brilliant HD graphics and gameplay)

Well there is so many actually but there is one app which deserves the special mention and its OVI Store


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been using a Nokia 5800 for 1.5 years now and I still love my phone.My favorite applications are-
1-Opera Mini:This small piece of software let me browse the internet on my 2G data plan and it was very important to me as I lived away from my home for my studies and didn't have regular acess to a PC.

2-Nimbuzz:This awesome app allowed me to chat with my facebook friends and also gave an opportunity to meet like minded new people on it's chat groups.

3-Smart Guard-Oh,if it wudn't have been for this app then I wouldn't have been able to hide all the nasty content on my device


----------



## R2K (Jun 10, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I have many applications that I install/uninstall depending on usage. For example, *to be able to remotely access your PC over internet is nice to do but is not required all the time.* Then a game like Akinator which is good application to show to your friends (it guesses the name of the celebrity you are thinking based on a questionnaire). But apps which I cannot live without are:
> 
> 1. NGPAY - Immense number of eShops (including IRCTC train booking option)
> 2. MobileRediff - Send any number of free sms through internet (but other person will see your number in "From:"
> ...



What software do you use to do that?


----------



## harm064 (Jun 13, 2011)

R2K said:


> What software do you use to do that?



Ovi Store: Remoter Remoter. 

You can access your PC/Laptop with it. You need to have a WiFi connection to use it.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

Device: N85

mChek
ngpay
Joiku spot lite (WiFi tethering)
Fring
Opera Mini


----------



## abhi09 (Jun 20, 2011)

doodle jump
opera mini
google map
fring
nimbuzz


----------

